# Tesla anti-theft device - The Eye of Sauron



## Rane Longfox (Feb 19, 2007)

How do Tesla coils predate the Ford Model T, but still rock our world? The "Eye of Sauron" is the result of adding a motorized 7-foot aluminum pole to a Tesla coil, mounting the contraption to a car and photographing the experience with long exposures. What type of guy wields flying electricity in his front yard? A great science teacher, scary neighbor, questionable renter or father who may never talk to his son again once he turns 18.

Tesla_coil_sparks

Page takes quite a while to load, I think it's getting quite a bit of traffic.

Suffice to say, this is my new desktop


----------



## Talysia (Feb 20, 2007)

Now that is an impressive picture!


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey - I could build one of those!
In fact, a decade or so ago, I'd probably have done so.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh, go on


----------



## Morpheus42 (Feb 22, 2007)

Now that is cool to have....
"Hi neighbour... have you seen my new xmas-lighting?"


----------



## philoSCIFI (Feb 28, 2007)

Fantastic...

Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Apache/1.3.37 Server at www.tesladownunder.com Port 80


----------



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 9, 2007)

I wonder if Tesla used something like that to build his free energy car? We would have had this car now if it weren't for some newsman telling Tesla he was using witchcraft or magic in getting that car to go up to 90mph, which he actually did....


----------



## Tesladownunder (Mar 22, 2007)

philoSCIFI said:


> Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.


Took 330GB in that month and my ISP couldn't allocate any more...
All runnng OK now.

Have a lot of new pics since then and also a video if you want a laugh. 

Picture below is the "Aura of Sauron". This is the fantasy portal isn't it?


----------



## isacked (Mar 24, 2007)

you're not actually seeing the pix, right? since it's long exposures?


----------

